# Anyone know if Kaykohl land is still in business??



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Just curious if anyone knows? I bought my current German Shepherd Kaos from Farrah in 2003. He is a grandson of Kevin Vom Murrtal. I always keep an eye on her site because it's informative and I did want to eventually (when I have $$ available) get another pup while Kaos is still alive. I remember her saying because of family issues she was cutting back on her breeding program. All pups were reserved for 2012. Then it got to be she would just sell to former buyers of her pups. Now I see her site has been down awhile......


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

The site was up three weeks ago and I communicated with Farrah at that time. She is not selling to the general public anymore. You must be a past client or referred by one. My fabulous boy Viggo is from Farrah and I rescued him from a very bad situation. She's charging $ 3500 up for puppies.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy moly, that's an expensive puppy.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

why are the puppies soo expensive?? i see you are from nj...depending on what lines you are looking for jagermeister german shepherds are great.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

whisperg said:


> The site was up three weeks ago and I communicated with Farrah at that time. She is not selling to the general public anymore. You must be a past client or referred by one. My fabulous boy Viggo is from Farrah and I rescued him from a very bad situation. She's charging $ 3500 up for puppies.


OK thanx much. I am a past client. I'll keep looking for her site to come back up.....




class3204 said:


> why are the puppies soo expensive?? i see you are from nj...depending on what lines you are looking for jagermeister german shepherds are great.


It's gonna be a while before I can afford another GS. I looked at vet bills. Between x-rays, stem cell and complications. I have spent about $3500 in the last month.....

When I bought from Farrah. She had different prices for different lines and what you wanted to do (show etc). She matches owner with pup. My Kaos was sold as a companion dog. He had the limited registration papers. Kaos (Hill was his name when sold to me) was $1800 plus $300 for the delta plane fare. I was on her waiting list 8 months for a male. I was scheduled to get a male from her Idol-Elke litter. But he wasn't putting on weight like he should. So Farrah said I can't sell him to you. But she was getting/part owner of 4 import males from a Bodo in Regnum & Dina Bildeiche Quelle litter in Hungary. Kevin was Bodo's father. She had actually wanted to buy Bodo for her breeding program but he wasn't for sale. She said I feel so bad. You waited so long. I'll let you have the pup for $1500 which was the price I was going to pay for the Idol-Elke pup.....

I picked Farra to buy from because she seemed so concerned about her pups. I had to go through an interview before she would sell (have you ever owned a GS before. any other dogs in the house. their age. does every family member want a GS. how long will the dog be left alone. how big is your yard. is it fenced. how high is the fence. goals for the pup etc etc). Then she wanted you to stay in touch with her as the dog aged. Then send her pics of the dog as he gets older. She also wanted the dog back if something ever happened and I could no longer take care of him. She had about 250 testimonials on her site about the dogs she sold......

Farrah got the pups I believe at age 6 or 7 weeks. She knew I was going to use the name Kaos. When I got him he was 8 or 9 weeks. He already knew "sit". Also knew his name Kaos. He was already so friendly and well socialized when I got him. He loved other dogs also. I still remember taking him over to see my cousins black lab. Kaos wagged his tail then kept putting his paw out to Max. The 1st time I took Kaos to the Vet I used to use. They told me I would have a friendly dog. They could just tell. He was loveable then and now. But hes also a great protector. I walk him on an unlit bike path at all hours. One time two would be muggers-troublemakers found that out the hard way....

I'll keep jagermeister in mind for when the time comes. I also found heard great things about Bullinger Shepherds. They actually own Kevin. Even saw a bunch of great pics for his 13th birthday. Since Kaos bloodlines came from a dog/dogs they own. If they would sell me a pup I would probably buy from them (if not Kaykohl land). Besides viewing the Bullinger site I have never spoken to them......


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

Viggo is 4 years old and they paid 1400.00 plus air fare. Farrah was not happy about his situation and told me it was part of the reason she is no longer selling to the general public. When her site was up if my memory is correct, $ 3500 was for the companion GSD. I would pay that price for another GSD like Viggo, awesome temperament and amazing with teaching other dogs correct manners.


----------



## Dan mc (May 5, 2011)

$3500 for a companion GSD is alot.


----------



## nypiper127 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Buyer beware!!!!!*

Please contact me first before you attempt to purchase a puppy from Kaykohl. Email me at [email protected].
Bad experience here and can put you in contact with others in same boat.


----------



## nypiper127 (Dec 12, 2011)

See my above post


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

[email protected] 


Remember, NO BREEDER BASHING ALLOWED on this forum, we don't have the ability to checkup on all the potential posts that may involve.

Take ALL comments that may be negative into PM's!


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

Sorry, I'll PM next time. Didn't realize. I can't edit now that there has been another post.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, I'll PM next time. Didn't realize. I can't edit now that there has been another post.


You got timed out, it wasn't my post that locked your editing ability. I sent a PM to the other Moderators that can fix it.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

Thanks MaggieRoseLee for taking care of my post. If anyone has any info on contacting this breeder please PM or e-mail me with it or if you would like to know of my experience I'll share any info I have, just e-mail me.


----------



## Bellesmom100 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've gotten two GSDs from Farrah in the past - Elyssa is now 11 1/2 and Gunnar is 4. Both are gorgeous, have excellent temperment and are exactly what a GSD should be. I was not able to find her website last month when I looked.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

I have a dog with a problem and Farrah is honoring her guarantee to give me a replacement pup. Although it has been a frustrating experience because she is so hard to reach and doesn't reply in a timely manner, I have to say she is doing the right thing now and I expect to have my new pup soon. Even though her site is down her e-mail does still work. If you are trying to reach her she does receive the e-mails even if she takes months to respond.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

So sorry that all these problems have happened to Farrah. Everyone has trying times and I hope she gets all worked out. I assume I am getting one of the pups from this litter. I am waiting for Farrah to let me know when she can ship him. I have to say that temperament wise my Hunter is everything you could ever have in a GSD. It sounds like your boy is the same.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

Please take down the post of the e-mail from Farrah, there is personal info she would not like made public.

Thanks


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Please take down the post of the e-mail from Farrah, there is personal info she would not like made public.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry about that. Mod took care of that. I just assumed everyone of her former customers got that e-mail. Didn't think anything of posting it. Also didn't know the forum rule about e-mails.....

Any way. Ya my Kaos has a great temperament. His gran daddy Kevin is the best still going strong at 14....


----------



## FMiley (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, remember me, Frank Miley. Viggos original owner. I think you have my wrong email

[email protected]
302-332-8802


----------



## FMiley (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking for Whisperg


----------

